# Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder



## Allround Fabi (4. Januar 2017)

Moin Leute!

Meine Frage, ich bin am überlegen mir einen Deeper zuzulegen, doch das größte Kaufargument ist, dass Gewässerkarten erstellen.

Ich wüsste gern mit welcher Version das geht, da ich darüber nichts lesen konnte, (außer bei pro+).

Theoretisch könnte man doch den Bootbodus vom 3.0 benutzen oder nicht?|kopfkrat

und wichtig dazu zu sagen, ich angle nur vom Ufer aus.

Vielen danke im Voraus und ein dickes Petri!


----------



## niGH7m4rE (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*

Moin ,

Also um deine Frage zu beantworten ... du kannst mit jeder Version Karten erstellen !!!
Ich hatte die erste Version mit Bluetooth und bin im vergangenen März auf den Pro + umgestiegen .

Unterschied ist bei den versionen einfach nur folgender .
Wenn du die normale Version 3.0 mit Bluetooth oder den Pro nimmst , kannst du die Karten erstellen ( Bootmodus ) und das App nutzt für die Lokalisierung auf dem Gewässer das GPS Modul aus deinem Smartphone oder Tablet .

Wichtig ist aber noch zu sagen ... wenn du die Bluetooth Variante nutzen willst und denkst , dass du dann mit dem Bootmodus vom Ufer aus eine Karte erstellen kannst , liegst du falsch . Es sei denn du bindest dein Handy mit an den Deeper bevor du auswirfst  ( denke ist verständlich ) da du ja beim bootmodus das GPS vom Smartphone nutzt .

Wenn du unbedingt vom Ufer aus eine Karte erstellen möchtest,  gibt es nur eine Version für dich und zwar der Pro +. Dieser beinhaltet ja ein eigenes GPS Modul im Deeper und somit kannst du vom Ufer aus die Karte erstellen . 

Bei dem Pro + greift das App auf das intigrierte GPS Modul im Deeper zu , um die Lokalisierung anzuzeigen . 
Beides funktioniert hervorragend ( da ich beide Geräte hatte ) !!!

Ich kann dir den Deeper zu 100% empfehlen , da ich ihn seit ca 2 Jahren jetzt auf meinem See nutze und nun den See und deren Löcher kenne . Nutze ihn aber ausschließlich vom Boot aus mit dem biegsamen Arm zur Befestigung am Boot . 

Das schöne ist da ich überwiegend auf Karpfen angeln gehe , dass ich meine Ruten vom Boot auslege und beim fahren die Kanten und Platos auf dem Echolot sehe  .

Heute ist , habe ich grad gesehen ein neues Update rausgekommen , mit allen Funktionen die ich dem Support und den Entwicklern im September geschickt habe . Darauf hin bin ich zum Beta Tester umgestellt worden und man sieht hier an diesem Beispiel , dass Verbesserungen oder Vorschläge anscheinend ernstgenommen werden 

Eine der besten neuen Funktionen ist , dass man nun Spots einfach und schnell auf dem See oder Gewässer speichern kann anhand von GPS Daten .
Bedeutet das ich meine Ruten schnell am gleichen  Spot ablegen kann um nicht jedesmal zu suchen oder Bojen zu nutzen ...

Hoffe ich konnte dir etwas weiterhelfen und meine Erfahrung mit dem Produkt aufzählen die ich bis heute gemacht habe .

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Allround Fabi (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*

Super!
Vielen vielen Dank für deine Ausführliche Antwort!!!!
Die Problematik mit dem Bootmodus hab ich auch verstanden,   eigentlich leicht selber drauf zu kommen, aber naja haha.

Dann heißt es wohl für mich noch sparen, ist ja nicht ganz so günstig..

Trotzdem nochmal ein großes Lob an dich, für die tolle Erläuterung!:m:m


----------



## fischbär (17. Januar 2017)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*

Ich habe mir ein billiges Handy gekauft. Das kann ich in ein Modellboot legen und den Deeper hinten dran binden und dann den See abschleppen. Damit geht das sogar mit dem billigsten und alten Modell.
Mit dem Deeper 3.0 hatte ich nur Ärger, das Mapping hat überhaupt nicht richtig funktioniert, weil das GPS total unzuverlässig ist. Jetzt liegt er seit 2 Monaten beim Hersteller und der meldet sich nicht mehr. Toll.


----------



## Cargocem (23. April 2017)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*

Da ich mich extra bei euch angemeldet habe um eure Erfahrungen mit dem Deeper lesen zu können werde ich euch auch meine Eindrücke zu den Geräten nicht vorenthalten.
 Unsere Vereinsgewässer sind fast ausnahmslos nur vom Rand zu beangeln, als früher dann das Smarcast rauskam habe ich es mir gleich in den Staaten bestellt und konnte damit meine Platzwahl und somit die Fänge verbessern. Über die Jahre habe ich immerwieder verschiedene Modelle und nachbauten für die es günstigere Sender oder austauschbare Batterien gab ausprobiert und später, als es bei uns erlaubt war auf meine Futterboote gebaut. Das Fazit aus dieser Zeit war, das es einige Geräte gibt mit denen man das Bodenprofil erkennen kann, die Fischsymbole dienten mir nur als repräsentativer Wert der Tiefe in der sich die Fische aufhalten. Probleme waren stets die Energetische Versorgung, Wiederbeschaffung von Sendern, unhandliche Monitore und die grobpixelige Auflösung.
 Beim Test der Standartvariante des Deepers war ich sofort von der angenehmen Darstellung auf dem Display begeistert, die Mappingfunktion tut ihr übriges dazu, das wiederaufsuchen von einmal entdeckten Stellen kann bei Geräten ohne Mapping schon mal einige Stunden dauern.
 Wichtig zu erwähnen könnte hier sein das gerade bei den GPS losen Versionen darauf geachtet werden sollte das der Kompass des verwendeten Handys vor dem Gebrauch kalibriert werden sollte....


----------



## Cargocem (23. April 2017)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*

Die Energiereserven der kleinen Kugel waren bis jetzt immer ausreichend um meine Stellen zu erkunden und selbst beim Bellyboatfischen war das deeper permanent an ohne nachgeladen werden zu müssen. Meine Touren sind mit 5Stunden vermutlich auch sehr kurz. Bis Mitte letzten Jahres habe ich am Bellyboat ein Dragonfly 5 das gehabt da mich die photorealistische Darstellung absolut begeistert, die Ergebnisse der normalen echoansicht war aber stets identisch. Da das Dragonfly jedoch zwischendurch immer wieder abstürzte  (meist im Wechsel vom tiefen ins Flache) und wegen der Montage und schlepperei (trotz Lupo akku) habe ich mich ganz für den Deeper entschieden und das Dragonfly verkauft. Mit dem deeper pro Plus habe ich nun eine Saison ohne Probleme verbracht. Selbst am Futterboot hat es sein Dienst verrichtet ich habe das deeper jedoch San einer Stange befestigt die einen Abstand von ca. Einem halben Meter gewährleistet, so kommt es weniger schnell zu funkabbrüchen. Für das Handy habe ich mir zudem eine Halterung für einen stormbole gebastelt sodas ich es nicht mehr halten muss und es sehr hoch aufgestellt werden kann. Laut Google Earth bin ich so auf 95Meter reichweite hekommen.


----------



## MadDog007 (11. August 2017)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*

Moinsen!

 Hab ma ne Frage zum Deeper, ist es möglich mit dem Bluetooth-Gerät eine Tiefenkarte zu erstellen? Also quasi mit den GPS-Daten aus dem Handy?

 Olli


----------



## fischbär (11. August 2017)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*

Ja. Im Bootsmodus. Das Handy muss natürlich immer nah am Deeper bleiben.


----------



## Ranger (6. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*

Wenn ich beispielsweise im Dezember ein Gewässer erkunde und ein Mapping erstelle und dann 3 Monate am gleichen Gewässer bin, aber bei einem anderen Wasserstand.

Kann ich dann das vorhandene Mapping weiter mit Daten füttern und die Abweichung des Wasserstandes irgendwo vermerken?

Gruß
Ranger


----------



## OSSSSE (15. März 2018)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*

Guten Morgen !

Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass ich Kartenmaterial eines anderen Anbieters in die Datenbank meines Deepers laden kann?

Wenn ich z.B. vorher ein Lowrance hatte und schon fleißig Karten gesammelt habe, oder ich mir mit einem Freund karten teilen möchte, wir aber unterschiedliche Systeme haben.

Gibt es hierfür eine Software die das kann?


----------



## fischbär (15. März 2018)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*

Nicht das ich wüsste.


----------



## fischforsch (28. Juni 2018)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*



OSSSSE schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit, dass ich Kartenmaterial eines anderen Anbieters in die Datenbank meines Deepers laden kann?


Diese Fragestellung möchte ich auch noch einmal aufgreifen, eventuell gibt es mittlerweile neue Erkenntnisse.

Kann ich die Daten einer erstellten Tiefenkarte aus dem Deeper auslesen und in anderen Geräten verwenden (z. B. Lowrance Elite Ti) oder per Software für eine Weiterverwendung aufarbeiten?

#h


----------



## Guppyfreund (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Kann ich die Daten einer erstellten Tiefenkarte aus dem Deeper auslesen und in anderen Geräten verwenden (z. B. Lowrance Elite Ti) oder per Software für eine Weiterverwendung aufarbeiten?
> 
> #h



Du kannst die Daten mit deinem Deeper Account von https://maps.deepersonar.com/ als .csv Datei herunterladen und mit Reefmaster weiterverarbeiten.
Ich experimentiere damit in den nächsten Tagen ein wenig, habe meinen Deeper gerade bekommen.


----------



## fischforsch (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*



Guppyfreund schrieb:


> Du kannst die Daten mit deinem Deeper Account von https://maps.deepersonar.com/ als .csv Datei herunterladen und mit Reefmaster weiterverarbeiten.
> Ich experimentiere damit in den nächsten Tagen ein wenig, habe meinen Deeper gerade bekommen.


Danke für die Info. #6

 Gibt es schon neuere Erkenntnisse?


----------



## Guppyfreund (7. August 2018)

*AW: Gewässerkarte Deeper Fischfinder*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. #6
> 
> Gibt es schon neuere Erkenntnisse?



Man benötigt etwas Zeit, um sich in Reefmaster einzuarbeiten, aber ansonsten funktioniert alles wunderbar.


----------



## subterranea (16. September 2020)

Hallo!

Ich habe seit kurzem ein Boot, und möchte den Deeper nutzen, um eine Gewässerkarte zu erstellen.
Eine Sitzung habe ich bereits aufgenommen. Nun würde ich gern weitere Scans aufnehmen, und zu einer Karte zusammenfügen. Im Lakebook scheint das zu funktionieren.
Aber ich hätte das gern am Gewässer auf dem Smartphone. Geht das irgendwie?


----------



## świetlik (16. September 2020)

Ich denke schon. Über Cloud.  
Smartphone, App,  Cloud,  die Daten runterladen.


----------



## subterranea (18. September 2020)

świetlik schrieb:


> Ich denke schon.



So, ich habe jetzt mehrere Sitzungen im Bootsmodus gemacht. Wenn alles synchronisiert ist, sehe ich auf dem Gewässer die Summe aller Fahrten...top!


----------

